# Solved: MCUICNT.exe



## stuartcorey (Jun 8, 2009)

Every time that I shut down my PC, I get an error message saying that MCUICNT.exe could not shut down properly. I then need to click on 'End Now' to complete shut down of the computer.

I've done a bit of research and I see that MCUICNT.exe is something to do with McAfee.

Does anyone know why I might be getting this message and how I can fix it? Thanks

My computer is a Dell Dimension 3000 running Windows XP. It's got a 30GB hard drive, 2GB of RAM and a 2.66Ghz processor.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Are there a lot of other programs running in the background?

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Was this ever resolved?


----------



## stuartcorey (Jun 8, 2009)

It had stopped but I actually noticed it happen again last night when I went to shut down. When it happened before I would need to click 'ok' when it said MCUICNT.exe would not close properly, but now the computer still shuts down anyway without me doing anything when the message appears.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay.


----------

